# Drinking For Beginners: How To Survive Dwarf Spirits!



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2006)

[imager]http://shop.enworld.org/images/engs/product1778/th.JPG[/imager]
The second book in EN Publishing's _For Beginners_ series is here! Following hot on the heels of _Grappling For Beginners: How To Strike, Hold & Throw _ comes *Drinking For Beginners: How To Survive Dwarf Spirits!* 
[bq]Some scholars believe that civilization would not exist if alcohol had not given early peoples a reason to settle in one place where they could make alcoholic beverages. Certainly, drinking is an important part of many cultures. To many, socializing over a couple of drinks is a cherished and enjoyable tradition, while others decry alcoholism as an unavoidable source of clumsiness and stupidity. Alcoholic drinks are commonplace at nearly any festival or tavern, and sometimes drinking is the focus of a game or competition. Like in real life, too much drinking in-game can make people sick and ruin their fun, but a little drunkenness can add to the merriment of all.

This 6-page supplement by Russell Morrissey and Ryan Nock deals with alcholic drinks and their effects in-game. Now you can easily run a drinking contest between your PC and that burly half-orc!

The rules cover drink strengths and types, increasng effects of drunkeness, hangovers and recovery, along with an appendix listing various exotic fantasy drinks and their strengths and effects. 

These rules orginally appeared in Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns.[/bq]

Coming very soon from EN Publishing:

Fiends of Sin: Seven Deadly Fiends For Seven Deadly Sins
Grappling For Advanced Students: How To Master Your Chi!
EN Publishing Spell Cards


----------

